# The Truth About Cholesterol



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2016)

Some of the myths regarding cholesterol that are widely circulated. Read more here.    http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...rol-myths.aspx


Quote:

In a survey conducted by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), the vast majority of Americans (76 percent) said they had had their cholesterol level checked at least once in the previous five years.1

Despite the commonality of the cholesterol test, many are seriously misled about what the results of the test mean. Many people aren't even receiving a useful cholesterol test at all.

A total cholesterol test, for instance, tells you practically nothing about your health. What you really need to know is how much high-density lipoprotein (HDL) and low-density lipoprotein (LDL) you have and, beyond that, the size of the LDL particles.

If you're confused, it's not your fault. Cholesterol has been a highly publicized scapegoat for causing heart disease for decades, and many have diligently cut all cholesterol-rich foods (which are often also nutrient-rich foods) from their diets as a result.

Others have opted to take cholesterol-lowering statin drugs at the behest of their physicians. More than 1 in 4 Americans over 45 take them, despite their lengthy list of side effects and dubious effectiveness. But the real question is this: do you really need to be worried about cholesterol?

Is it the villain that's it's portrayed to be, silently clogging up your arteries and putting you at a dangerously high risk of heart attack, one cholesterol-laden egg yolk at a time? The answer is, for most people, no. So let's put some of the most widely circulated cholesterol myths to bed once and for all.


----------



## jnos (Apr 20, 2016)

My mother was diagnosed with high cholesterol in the early 60's--before it was such a common diagnosis as now. Her regimen was to drink 1/4 cup of corn oil (Mazola) every day. Not sure what that was supposed to do but she would add juice to the oil and down it.  Her doctor, at some point, recommended a popular book by Dr. Ancel Keys for diet changes. She believed in both her doctor and Dr Keys equally. Eventually she was on statins. 

In her late 70's she began down the Alzheimer's sad road. She quit taking her prescriptions. She'd say, "it was just money in the doctor's pocket". Even though her mind and attention were not good, she was physically stronger than I ever remember her being. For someone who'd done little physical work or exertion most of her life she seemd to have so much energy. She'd offer to carry the groceries, walk around stores for hours until I was beyond exhausted. 

Oh, sorry I digressed there from your topic.

I should probably read up more on the subject. I take statins because the my doctor seems very concerned when it's in the high range. I did try the Red Yeast Rice alternative, but it didn't change my numbers.


----------



## jnos (Apr 20, 2016)

This is a link to a recent article on Dr. Ancel Keys, with this being the final paragraph: 





> Although some of his saga has been misconstrued, Keys was still far from perfect—and his eventual role in demonizing saturated fats (while glorifying polyunsaturated fats) has led us down an unfortunate road. My goal is neither to nudge Mr. Keys into sainthood nor to perpetuate his villain status—only to lay out the history and data as objectively as possible.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your Mom Jnos, here's more on statins and cholesterol.  http://www.anh-usa.org/the-grave-dangers-of-statin-drugs-and-the-surprising-benefits-of-cholesterol/


----------



## Lon (Apr 20, 2016)

Since my first test when I was age 25 I have been fortunate in having very low cholesterol readings with both LDL & HDL in good balance.
The docs tell me it's a hereditary thing. Both parents were the same.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 20, 2016)

My blood pressure is scary enough.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 21, 2016)

High cholesterol isn't all about eating the wrong foods either.  Stress pays a large part in high cholesterol also.   I'm of the opinion that dietary changes and stress control will work wonders for lowering cholesterol without drugs.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 21, 2016)

My medical provider wanted me to go on statins in 2014.  I said give me six months to lose some weight, exercise and start eating right.  Sure enough, when I saw her later my readings were much better and I had started seriously watching what I was eating.  Part of my hesitation in not taking them was what I'd read about the side effects.  Now, we do have high cholesterol in the family.  My mom and younger sister both have it and both of my maternal grandparents had heart disease, so I try to be careful.  Going for another test next week and see my doctor in early May for a complete physical.  Hoping that my numbers will continue to be good.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 21, 2016)

jnos said:


> In her late 70's she began down the Alzheimer's sad road. She quit taking her prescriptions. She'd say, "it was just money in the doctor's pocket".



Your mother was so right about that.


I try to stave off bad health things like cholesterol and such with as much physical exertion as I can.    If I were to get chest pains, I don't know what I'd do.  :shrug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2016)

More information about cholesterol and statins. 

Heart of the Matter The Chlosterol Myth - worth a viewing.






Heart of the Matter Cholesterol Drug Wars


----------



## d0ug (May 4, 2016)

The doctors were told by their education that cholesterol was the cause of clogged arteries. This was backed up by the American Heart Association who took a 1.7 million bribe in the 1950s to recommend Crisco as a substitute for saturated fat. This was based on work done by Dr. Ansell Keys who done a falsified study which started out with twenty countries and no correlation could be found so he found 7 countries that he could hand pick to prove his point it was the seven country study later called the Mediterranean diet. Dr. Ansell Keys who was on the board of Proctor and Gamble and also a part of the American Heart Association.  In his study he ignored all countries and groups that had the opposed facts like the American Eskimos whose diet is 75% saturated fat and have the lowest heart problems of anyone in the world and lowest cancer others are Maasai 66%. Rendille 63% and Tokelau 60% all have very low heart problems.

  50% of people with heart attacks have low or what they call normal cholesterol. The Eskimos have cholesterol level of 350 to 500.
  In 1971a paper published in Denmark showed that vegans had worst clogged arteries than meat eaters.

  One question is never asked why it is only in arteries not veins you only hear about arteriosclerosis not veiniosclerosis. The body is intelligent and a hole in an artery is life threatening but in most veins it is not. When you have damage in the artery and the walls get weaken the body needs a band aid and it uses what it has is cholesterol. Just in the last few months the FDA in 2014 has admitted that the problem is damaged to the artery wall and that cholesterol is not the cause. With tunnel vision it is easy to blame the band aid for the cut as every time you see a band aid there is a cut.

  What is Crisco? Well it was made as a submarine diesel lubricant made by a German chemist later sold to Proctor and Gamble to make candles and soap. 
  There is the same amount of cholesterol in the veins as in the arteries but the veins don’t get plugged with cholesterol this is a fact ignored. 

  What has this paranoia with cholesterol done fist what they used to replace lard, butter was margarine and oils all oxidise and become free radicals and trans fats who are now recognise as the problem with heart disease by the FDA in 2015 they are banning trans fats The FDA is February 2012 sent out a notice telling all doctor of increased warnings about statin causing dementia, diabetes, muscle, and problem with liver. They say statins will prevent heart attack but by how much if in 5 years it increases only one week and the bad effects of statin takes two months of life expectations due to side effects like dying from dementia or diabetes or liver failure but you did not die of a heart attack. 

  Is there any cholesterol deficiency diseases?  Let us check what cholesterol does in the body
   All sex hormones are made from cholesterol has there been an increase in erectile dysfunction or menopause problems?
  The myelin of the brain affected by Alzheimer is 100% cholesterol if you do not have t you can fix anything.
  Cholesterol in the skin exposed to sun light becomes vitamin D which they now claim there is a deficiency and it is a powerful part of the immune system. Also needed for many functions in the body. 

  Cholesterol is so important that you liver makes it but not enough so you need to take some in your diet.
  Cholesterol is a large clumsy molecule and is hard to digest so in the best of times if anyone has a digestive problem they might not be getting enough.  
  Dr Kummerow a scientist has been proving for 50 years cholesterol is not the cause of plugged arteries and his research is what the FDA used to ban trans fats.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p2gK8WLNDc

  Other doctors /researchers like Uffe Ravnskov completely destroyed the premise that the medical system has on cholesterol. 
http://www.ravnskov.nu/cholesterol/

  Even another doctor/ researcher come forward Dr Malcolm Kendrick who has pored over the research studies that have been done 
https://drmalcolmkendrick.org/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9-33PrPdoQ

  Another Dr. Glidden cholesterol myth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grzDgbt0da8

  Eight doctors talk about the myth of cholesterol and saturated fat. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsvnP1V5m6U

  The list of doctors now speaking out is getting larger every day and even the FDA is now speaking out as well.
  The tipping point of knowledge is getting closer.


----------

